# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Bloedvaten en hart >  Klachten na bloedtransfusies

## lizzyc

In 1990 heb ik een bloedtransfusies gehad: 9 liter bloed en daarna flinke porties staaltabletten.
Sinds die tijd heb ik diverse klachten: vermoeidheid, darmklachten, gevoelige spieren en gewrichten, vaak hoofdpijn e.d.
Ongeveer 10 jaar geleden heb ik bloedonderzoeken gehad: alleen mijn ijzergehalte was te hoog.
Een paar weken geleden heb ik weer bloedonderzoeken gehad: mijn ferritine(ijzer) gehalte was te hoog: 265.
Dit ijzergehalte wordt over een half jaar weer onderzocht.
Ik hou mijn twijfel over die bloedtransfusies; ze waren op dat moment noodzakelijk, maar mijn vraag is wel: hebben mijn klachten met die transfusies en de hoge aanvulling met staaltabletten te maken.
Hemochromatose behoort tot de mogelijkheden.

Maar zijn er meer mensen bekend met klachten na bloedtransfusies?

----------

